# Interesting one!



## tmoney (Sep 9, 2013)

I am currently injecting sus 350, eq 300, and trenE 200 at 1ml each a week 2 times a week. I am in my 7th week of sus and eq and 2 week of adding the tren. I inject in the upper outer glutes. I inserted tonight aspirated and noticed what I thought was blood so I pulled out and was going to switch the needle and reinsert when I noticed the liquid was orange not really red. I have drawn blood before and reinserted with no issues however it was red. This time orange? Just wondering if anyone has ever experienced this? The tren is pretty dark so maybe the blood looked different mixed with it. I don't have any pain or painful bumps so don't think I have a abscess. Could it be un-absorbed gear? Any thoughts would be helpful


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe the orangish tint was from tren from last pin?..u pin at different spot each time of glute location?.


----------



## tmoney (Sep 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Maybe the orangish tint was from tren from last pin?..u pin at different spot each time of glute location?.



In the same general area but I do rotate cheeks. I do a Sunday Wednesday routine, so I don't inject in the same cheek until the following Sunday. Gives plenty of time I would think to absorb. I should also mention when I pulled the needle out there was a nice dark red blood drip where I had injected. Maybe 3ml is too much for me and my body isn't getting it all absorbed by my next injection?


----------

